# The Dark Knight Rises



## djlong

I've been waiting for this movie for quite a while.

Despite the shootings, my wife and I decided to see it last night.

Words cannot describe how I feel about this movie - but I started trying to think of some while I was still watching it.

I did that because I was bored out of my skull. This is the 4th-worst movie I've ever seen inside a theater. To put it in perspective, the Worst Three on my list are "Harry and Walter Go To NY", "Hercules" and "Red Sonja".

The movie in one word? "Bloated"

I've haven't seen such a self-indulgent, navel-contemplating, monologue-delivering, whiny excuse of a movie in more years than I care to count.

Where was the editor in this movie? Yes, there were a few good scenes, but did I have to lose almost three hours of my life to see them?

In the interest of spoiler protection, I'll reserve talking about details for a later time. But there is SO much about this movie that just makes NO sense - not even in a superhero movie.

I mean, Spider-Man 3 was the weakest of that franchise but at least I still enjoyed it while I was watching it. This is the first movie that I've ever taken my wife to that I was tempted to ask if she wanted to leave about half way in. I wasn't sure how she was feeling about the movie.. Finally when the lights came up, I looked at her and said "Do you want to say it or shall I?" and the look in her eye told me she had a similar opinion of the movie - though she came out with the adjective "silly" most of the time.

Going into this movie, I was looking forward to some nice boxed Blu-Ray of the trilogy before Christmas. Now? I wouldn't touch it with lead gloves.

I found myself pining for Mr. Freeze - at least I could laugh at that movie!

I've never been this disappointed in a movie that I was SO looking forward to.


----------



## MysteryMan

Hollywood franchising at it's worse.


----------



## Chris Blount

You have touched upon one of the reasons why I'm not rushing out to see this. After 50 years of watching movies I'm basically getting bored because Hollywood has reached a saturation point especially in the last 10 or so years. I will probably eventually see The Dark Night Rises but will wait for the Blu-Ray rental. 

Personally I think Batman peaked when Tim Burton did it.


----------



## Nick

I never was one to wet my panties in anticipation of a move release. I may or may not watch 'Rising', but if I do it will be at home, for free on Netflix or Amazon Prime.


----------



## djlong

There are very few movies that I'm "over the top" in anticipation of. The finale of The Lord of the Rings comes to mind - and I'm equally excited about the forthcoming Hobbit movies. I got pretty excited over "Tron: Legacy" because the original was a favorite of mine for personal reasons.

This movie? I was looking forward to it as a good end-cap to a trilogy. Not "overly" excited but was definitely in the "looking forward to seeing this".

Without giving away any plot details, I got REALLY tired of hearing constant political polemics coming from an antagonist. talktalktalktalktalktalktalk. I swear, I thought I was at Occupy Seattle but without the politeness!


----------



## Shaqdan

Meh, I thought it was pretty awesome. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I am on pretty much the opposite side of the spectrum from you on it.

I thought it was that good of a movie, you could remove the entire "batman" aspect of it and it would still be a good movie on it's own.

It wasn't a superhero movie... It was a Drama with Action.

The last 15 minutes of the movie, were one of the best ways I have ever seen a multiple movie saga wrap up, and in such a way...



Spoiler



that you know this story line is done, but.... maybe....


----------



## Nick

> <spoiler> that you know this story line is done, but.... maybe.... </spoiler>


Good <spoiler> there, Earl!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Nick said:


> Good <spoiler> there, Earl!


OOPS out of practice with the tags.


----------



## djlong

Oh don't get me wrong - in the last 15 minutes I was going "*FINALLY!*" (with the exception of absolutely RIDICULOUS moment that SO many movies do when SECONDS COUNT. It's just that it took 2.5 hours of stuff that could have been told in an hour to get there.


----------



## sigma1914

I saw it described this way...


----------



## jdskycaster

I have to agree that this was disappointing to say the least. It had all of the earmarks of a great summer blockbuster destroyed by unending layers of dialogue (some of it unintelligible) that did nothing to move the storyline forward. My wife and daughter left 1 hour in went shopping and came back for the last 15 minutes. I have to say they were smart in getting back 90 minutes of their lives that I lost.

Catwoman was an uninteresting character and they did nothing with her until the very end of the movie. A lost opportunity there. Bane was full of babbling unintelligible dialogue who sounded like after destroying Gotham would like to make a run for president rather than be an archvillain. I agree with the statement that he was way too political for my taste. Should have focused more on just being a villain, less of a politician. 

This may be the end of a Batman trilogy or at least the trilogy starring Christian Bale. I think it is almost a lock that we will see Robin back for a follow-on although without Bale playing the more intersting role I am not sure many will care what Robin does at this point.

JD


----------



## dpeters11

I thought it was good, but not spectacular. I honestly don't think anyone could compare to Heath Ledger's Joker. His performance took it to a level far and beyond what anyone could have expected. Possibly to his death.

My biggest issue, this was the first film I've seen in our AMC IMAX since Tron. back then, there was an issue with a vent or something where it was rattling, or some other sort of noise when there were low frequencies. I had discussions with management back then, and they said they were working on it. It seems they never figured it out, Batman had the exact same issue.

Needless to say, I'll be going to the other IMAX for Hobbit.


----------



## heathramos

I thought it was pretty good but didn't understand why some people thought it was great.

Was it better than the Amazing Spider-Man?

Yes (that movie had too many scenes that made me think I was in a Twilight movie).

It was much worse than The Avengers and The Dark Knight, though.


----------



## dpeters11

"heathramos" said:


> I thought it was pretty good but didn't understand why some people thought it was great.


What I really didn't get was the very negative reactions towards critics that had lukewarm reaction, or merely thought it was good. Of course some of this was prerelease reviews, so the critics of the critics hadn't even seen it.


----------



## Cyber36

Anybody know why this movie & The Avengers haven't been released to Netflix yet. It's well over the 30 day grace peroid.........


----------



## sigma1914

Cyber36 said:


> Anybody know why this movie & The Avengers haven't been released to Netflix yet. It's well over the 30 day grace peroid.........


http://www.homemediamagazine.com/epix/netflix-gets-hunger-games-avengers-90-days-after-epix-27260


----------



## HinterXGames

I'm still trying to figure out which Batman movie did Bane more of a dis-service. One made him a non-sequential toady, somewhat unforgivable given the achievement he has, but, at least they kept his core aspect.
--
Rising, on the other hand, took away the thing that made Bane, Bane. Taking away his Venom, to me, is the same as saying that Superman is not from Krypton, or perhaps even more to the point, he's not an alien at all. I agree with the OP, defeintly the worst of the three.
--
And this considering how annoyed I was they made Raz Al Ghul a white irishman.


----------

